# AOC Monitore schalten sich beim Start aus dem Standby nicht mehr ein. Warum?



## xhitcher1 (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem und in anderen Foren auch schon sehr viel darüber gelesen leider fand aber niemand bisher eine Sinnvolle Lösung.

Anderst als andere User habe ich keine LG Monitore, sondern 2 Monitore von AOC einmal einen AOC 27 Zoll Full HD 3D Monitor 5 ms, und einmal einen AOC 27 Zoll HD 2ms Monitor. Beide sind mit der erst 2 Jahre (ca.) alten Grafikkarte *HD 7870 Shappire* verbunden. Der eine Über DVI-D (Hauptmonitor) Und der 3D über HDMI 1.4. Warum ist der Hauptmonitor nicht über DVI-D angeschlossen? Ganz einfach da die Graka nur ein HDMI Eingang hat und ich diese logischerweiße dem 3D Monitor gab  

Nun manchmal startet mein PC Ohne Probleme aus dem Sleep Modus (Energiesparmodus) Und manchmal eben nicht.

Monitor geht nach ca 20 Min aus, und Festplatte ( 500 GB Seagate ) und der Rest nach 2 Stunden. Die Hybriden Einstellung gibt es bei *Energieoptionen* komischerweiße gar nicht und hab ich glaub auch mal abgestellt. 

Nichts desto trotz manchmal startet er einwandfrei inkl Monitor, manchmal kommt aber beim Monitor *Kein Eingangssignal* bei beiden Monitoren dann hilft nur noch ein Radikal Neustart, was weder für Festplatte noch für meine Daten so gut ist 

Wenn ich *enter * oder irgend eine Taste auf der Tastatur drücke Startet der PC hörbar wieder allerdings nicht so der Monitor, keiner von den beiden.

Das aus und einstecken der Monitor Käbel hat bis dato auch noch nichts gebracht.

Ich benutze Windows 7 Professional 64 bit  

Der PC würde erst vor Paar Monaten neu aufgesetzt, aber auch davor bestand schon selbiges Problem.

Am Graka Treiber liegt es auch nicht da mehrere Treiber nichts brachten.

Auch die Festplatte wurde mit *Crystaldisk Info* und einem andren Tool inklv eine Seagate eigenen Tool schon auf Fehler getestet ohne Probleme, lediglich TuneUp zeigt ab und an beim Test an das der PC neugestartet wird um fehler zu beheben aber auf TuneUp kann man nicht soviel geben  Und TuneUp ist auch nicht die Fehlerquelle da es auch *ohne TuneUp* direkt nach Windows Neuinstallation immer wieder auftauchte.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. Januar 2015)

netzteil? 

1. bios reset, pcie stecker mal ab und wieder dran stecken,  dein bios neu einstellen.
2.win7 neu installieren.
3.aktuelle treiber drauf.
4.win updates ziehen.


probier das mal und sag was dann passiert.


----------



## Jooschka (1. Januar 2015)

Im bios bzw uefi ^wake up on lan mouse keyboard etc^ umstellen und bei den energiesparmodi wie wne4gie sparen, ruhetustand wtc mal die paramerer durchtesten... anaonaten... herunterfahren statt ruhe

Energiespareinstellungen der grafikkarte auf ein minimum umstelln...


----------



## xhitcher1 (1. Januar 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> netzteil?
> 
> 1. bios reset, pcie stecker mal ab und wieder dran stecken,  dein bios neu einstellen.
> 2.win7 neu installieren.
> ...



Netzteil kein Plan ist ein Super Flower Blau LED Netzteil 80 Bronze Plus. Ist ca 2 Jahre in Betrieb hab ich von Bekannten damals bekommen als er mein PC Neu Zusammenbaute und das hatte er noch daheim (NEU) als Ersatznetzteil gekauft falls seins mal Kaputt geht  550 Volt.

1) wie resette ich mein Bios? Was meinst du mit stecker ab? die Grafikkarte aus dem PCIE slot ziehen und wieder rein oder was?
2) Win 7 Neu Installation kann es nicht sein da ich es peer USB stick schon öfter installierte und das Problem nicht zum erstenmal sporadisch auftritt  Heute Morgen z.b nach 10 Stunden Standby fuhr er Problemlos nach dem drücken der Enter taste hoch  


3) ja treiber können es genauso wenig sein *Graka Treiber* ist zwar gerade nicht Aktuell  aber das weil Fifa 15 mit dem 13.4 Treiber Problemlos ohne Ruckler läuft und ich das nicht aufs Spiel setzten will da es mit Fifa immer so ne Friemel Arbeit ist  Aber ich hatte das Problem auch schon mit den Treiber Vorgängern also schließe ich Treiber auch aus  

4) Win Updates sind alle wichtigen gezogen erst gestern Nacht nochmals gecheckt  Und Festplatte HDD wurde auch Defragmentiert und von Datenmüll gesäubert.

Auch nach Viren würde mit Panda Anti Vir, Malwarebytes und Adw Cleaner gesucht  sowie Emsisoft Emergency Kit


----------



## xhitcher1 (1. Januar 2015)

Jooschka schrieb:


> Im bios bzw uefi ^wake up on lan mouse keyboard etc^ umstellen und bei den energiesparmodi wie wne4gie sparen, ruhetustand wtc mal die paramerer durchtesten... anaonaten... herunterfahren statt ruhe
> 
> Energiespareinstellungen der grafikkarte auf ein minimum umstelln...



1) Er startet ja von der Tastatur  wenn ich Enter etc drücke fährt er hörbar hoch  Nur das Bild am Monitor bleibt aus, kommt *Kein Signal*  Und das auch nicht immer heute z.b nach 10 Stunden fuhr er Problemlos hoch  Gestern Nacht aber nicht. 

2) Wo stelle ich das ein? Und was genau? wie Prüfe ich diese parameter?


----------



## KonterSchock (1. Januar 2015)

_1. bios reset, pcie stecker mal ab und wieder dran stecken, dein bios neu einstellen._
_2.win7 neu installieren, wäre anzuraten!_
_3.aktuelle __Treiber__ drauf, neue Treiber immer gut im Auge behalten!_
_4.win __Updates__ ziehen, Pflicht!_

_1.PC vom Netz strom nehmen, pc öffnen, bios Batterie für 2min raus, und dann wieder rein, __2.__PCIe__ Strom Stecker von der Grafikkarte kurz mal ab machen, und wieder dran, __Anschließend pc wieder ans netzstrom stecken, und das bios neu einstellen._

_bin der __Meinung__ das es an dem NT liegt._


----------



## xhitcher1 (1. Januar 2015)

[/QUOTE] 2min raus, und dann wieder rein, [/I]_2.__PCIe__ Strom Stecker von der Grafikkarte kurz mal ab machen, und wieder dran, __Anschließend pc wieder ans netzstrom stecken, und das bios neu einstellen._

_bin der __Meinung__ das es an dem NT liegt._[/QUOTE]


Das hier ist mein Netzteil  Hab damals sogar den Kassenzettel von dem Bekannten bekommen, das Netzteil hat er sich gekauft als Ersatznetzteil falls seins mal Kaputt geht  Ist von 2011 , Ende 2011 seither ist es in Betrieb  Gab aber nie Probleme *abstürze etc*  

Das Start Problem nach dem Energiesparmodus bestand schon von Anfang an  

Heute kam er 2 mal nach längere Zeit Problemlos aus dem Standby  Hab als erstes *Monitor aus und an * gemacht* und dann mit Enter aus dem Bios gefahren ging jetzt 2 mal nach ca 10 stunden Problemlos  

Aber manchmal eben nicht.

Hier mein Netzteil: 550 Watt Super Flower Amazon Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,

Kann ich da eine Geschossen bekommen wenn ich die Batterie rausnehme? Weiß gar nicht ob ich an die ran komme, den ich habe für das kleine Board ein Riesen CPU Lüfter drauf *Macho 2 PCGH Edition*  

Die Stecker der Graka kann ich mal ziehen das ist kein Problem und auch die Graka mal aus dem Sockel nehmen und wieder einstecken  

Frage ist nur wie Reproduziere ich den Fehler den er tritt ja nicht jedesmal auf  

Hab jetzt mal die Festplatte auf Aus auf 5000 Minuten gestellt ev liegt es auch daran das es nun Funktioniert  oder 2 mal nacheinander ging  kann das sein?

Aber Crystal Disk fand bei meiner Seagate 500 GB (auch 2 jahre alt) keinen Fehler zeigte *gut* an auch ein andres Tool zeigte keine Fehler, und alle Seagate Tool Einstellungen konnten Sie Problemlos ohne Fehler reparieren und überprüfen


----------



## KonterSchock (1. Januar 2015)

zeig mal bilder vom innen leben.

nein, bekommst keine geschossen, wen du die Batterie raus machst, nimm den pc aber vorher vom Stromnetz!!!

Netzteile können auch bei nicht Nutzung kaputt gehen, ich würde dir mal eins ans Herz legen, be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

stell mal deine Energie auf "ausbalanziert" und festplatte ausschalten auf "nie"


----------



## xhitcher1 (1. Januar 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> zeig mal bilder vom innen leben.
> 
> nein, bekommst keine geschossen, wen du die Batterie raus machst, nimm den pc aber vorher vom Stromnetz!!!
> 
> ...



Bild folgt gleich  

Naja aber dann hätte ich ja auch im Betrieb immer wieder Probleme habe ich nicht weder beim Normalen PC Starten PC Läuft oft den ganzen Tag obwohl niemand dran ist das ging jetzt mehrere Monate so  Nur um Strom zu sparen hab ich nun mal wieder den Energiesparmodus so eingestellt das der Monitor nach 20 Min ausgeht und der PC nach 2 Stunden in Standby geht.

Gestern Nacht *Peng* pc fährt hörbar hoch *zumindest drehen einige Lüfter* im Gehäuse aber kein Signal kommt am Monitor *Hauptmonitor* über DVI-D Angschlossen an zeigt an *Kein Eingangssignal*.

Nun hab ich mal bei der Festplatte auf 50000 min gestellt das sie Quasi *nie in Standby geht* .

Und nun hat es 3 Mal geklappt das er wieder startet. Aber PC war trotzdem Leise sobald er in Standby ging hab nie gemerkt das die Festplatte iwie Rattert oder irgendwas schreibt  

Naja dann wäre ja die Festplatte die Fehler Quelle, nur sowohl Hard Disk Sential, zeigt an (Exzellent) Crystal Disk info (18-28 Grad) *Gut*, und ein andres Tool auch *fehlerfrei* und ein Seagate eigenes Test Tool zeigte auch an *das sie alle Tests bestanden hat* und alle *reperaturen* die man dort machen kann.

Ist 2 Jahre ca alt und wurde auch regelmäßig von Müll befreit (nur notwendigstes drauf) Und mit O&O Defrag Defragmentiert.

Nun hat es aber 3 mal ohne Probleme geklappt.

Ich hab immer als ERSTES den Monitor *Hauptmonitor über DVI-D* Ausgeschalten dann Angeschalten, und dann hab ich mit Enter den PC aus den Sleep Modus geholt, hat jetzt heute 3 mal geklappt in je ca 6 Stunden Pausen Abstand  

Ja das mit dem Netzteil ist so ne Sache  Bisher ging ja alles Problemlos im Betrieb außer eben das *hochfahren nach einem Standby *  Und was wenn ich jetzt eins Kauf und der Fehler liegt dann doch wo anderst?

Wo stelle ich das Bios wieder Richtig ein? Und vorallem WIE stelle ich das AS Rock 960 GM GS3 FX Bios richtig ein? hab da eig NIE sonderlich etwas gemacht auser damals wo ich eine SSD zeitweise hatte von Samsung auf *AHCI* gestellt und dann als ich die IDE Wieder hatte auf *IDE* umgeschalten.

Hab einfach die Zip.datei von As rock gezogen und entpackt und installiert danach  neugestartet dann ging er ins Bios *zeigte Version 1.40* an und dann ging ich mit F10 Raus und starte PC neu Fertig.


----------



## xhitcher1 (2. Januar 2015)

Innenleben siehe Anhang


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Januar 2015)

hier siehst du wo die Batterie ist, 
http://img1.findthebest.com/sites/default/files/5030/media/images/Asrock_760GM-GS3_4284757.jpg
sie ist gut erreichbar!

vielleicht wäre es an der zeit was neus zu bauen? oder zumindest ein besseres brett, (MSI 970A-G46 (7693-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

kann das sein das du ein blutiger Anfänger bist? wer hat dir dein bios damals eingstellt? du solltest wissen wie du ins bios kommt major, und es einstellen können! 

mit DEL oder entf taste kommst du rein.


schau mal hier,
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...lemen.html?highlight=computer+repair+Thousand
vielleicht kann dir einer Vorort helfen.


----------



## xhitcher1 (2. Januar 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> hier siehst du wo die Batterie ist,
> http://img1.findthebest.com/sites/default/files/5030/media/images/Asrock_760GM-GS3_4284757.jpg
> sie ist gut erreichbar!
> 
> ...



Wie ich ins Bios komme weiß ich  Mein System wurde erst 2011 Ende zusammen gestellt mit Hilfe eines bekannten *damals um Fifa 13 Spielen zu können und für 2 Jahre gerüstet zu sein, es war eine Gigabytes 6670 oder so drinnen die ich dann austauschte *da sie leichte Grafikkfehler machte Bild Zucken bei jedem Youtube Video start* Und habe mir dann die HD 7870 auf Anraten von Usern in verschiedenen PC Foren gekauft, diese lies ich dann umtauschen bei Mindfactory da sie extrem Warum würde schon bei Fifa 13 , 60 Grad erreichte, bekam eine Neue diese hatte dann nur 47 Grad. 

Dann kaufte ich mir ein neues Gehäuse *Fractal Design r4 Schwarz* Und 5 gehäuse Lüfter von Amazon die Gute Bewertungen hatten  

Das Netzteil hatte ich noch von dem Bekannten das er als Ersatz Netzteil Zuhause hatte und mir damals für 50 Euro Verkaufte (Neu) mit Kassenbon.

Dann kaufte ich mir zu dem 8 GB Block der drin war (so Drachen Symbol als Marke) Name weiß ich nimmer 2 x 8 GB DDR 3 Kingston Value Ram dazu  

Also hatte ich 16 GB die auch (obwohl mein Board angeblich nur 8 GB Unterstützt) von Windows erkannt wurden und bisher Problemlos liefen  

Dann holte ich mir die 2 Monitore Ende 2012 von Amazon 2 mal AOC 27 Zoll, und diverse neue Kabel (mit Guter Bewertung von amazon).

Alle bestandteile mit ausnahme des DVD Brenners der vom Alten PC Übernommen wurde sind max 2,5 Jahre alt.

Davor arbeitete ich von 2006- 2011 (Ende) mit einem Pentium 4 mit 2,8 GHZ und 512 MB DDR 1 Speicher und einer X 800 von ATI und war dort eig zemlich zufrieden 

Bei mir soll ein System mehrere Jahre über heben 

Auch den Anfänglich eingebauten AMD 4 Kern Prozessor tauschte ich dann gegen einen FX 6300 Vishera Black Edition aus 

Und die Festplatte ist das einzigste was von Anfang an drin blieb und das AS Rock 960 GM GS 3 Mainboard, bestellt wurde alles damals bei *Hardwarelux* oder so weiß es nimmer NEU natürlich  

Anfänger bin ich nicht direkt  Bios hab ich mir selber eingerichtet *bzw einfach *herutnergeladen mit *winrar* entpackt und die Exe als Admin ausgeführt und mit Enter gestartet dann reagierte der PC während der Installation nicht, danach wurde ich zum Neustart aufgefordert  

Dann ging er ins Bios was ich mit F10 beendete da ich nicht wusste was ich da jetzt rumstellen soll und das weiß ich auch jetzt nicht  


Als Virenwächter hab ich ein Panda Anti Vir und Malwarebytes sowie Adw Cleaner  Aktiv ist davon aber nur Panda  

Und Windows Updates sind aktuell genauso wie die Platte immer regelmäßig aufgeräumt wird nur zur Hälfte wenn überhaupt voll ist


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Januar 2015)

kann dir aus der ferne nur Tipps geben, würde dir so gern weiter helfen aber ich versteh hier nur noch Bahnhof, an deiner stelle würde ich erst mal für sich selbst was tun sprich, dir Erfahrung mit pc Hardware anzueignen, weil ich komm mir so vor als wäre ich dir ein zu großen schritt voraus sprich du hast nicht ein mal dein bios im griff, ganz davon ab, hab ich das Gefühl das du überhaupt nicht weist was du eigentlich an Hardware hast sprich dein Nachbar kann dir auch ein Haufen misst erzählen, und du würdest es ihm sogar dann noch abkaufen, weil du einfach keine Ahnung hast, was im Grunde nicht weiter schlimm ist "jeder mensch ist lernfähig", sprich du musst dir mal wissen über die Materie anarbeiten, auf andere hören ist ok, aber die eigene Meinung zu haben und wissen was gut oder weniger gut ist, ist viel wichtiger.

mein Tipp an dich, Spar Geld, und bau dir zumindest ein neuen unterbau inkl NT,  muss nicht die Welt kosten aber so würde ich es machen,

MSI 970A-G46 (7693-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

deine CPU und deine rams sowie der Rest deiner Hardware kannst du mitnehmen. es geht aber noch minimal  billiger vom preis her, hier konfig 2,

1.Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2.be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.4 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mit 120€ hättest du ein neues unterbau, jetzt müsstest du nur pc zusammen bauen können, und das bios beherrschen.

Welche HD7870 hast du denn?


----------



## xhitcher1 (2. Januar 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> kann dir aus der ferne nur Tipps geben, würde dir so gern weiter helfen aber ich versteh hier nur noch Bahnhof, an deiner stelle würde ich erst mal für sich selbst was tun sprich, dir Erfahrung mit pc Hardware anzueignen, weil ich komm mir so vor als wäre ich dir ein zu großen schritt voraus sprich du hast nicht ein mal dein bios im griff, ganz davon ab, hab ich das Gefühl das du überhaupt nicht weist was du eigentlich an Hardware hast sprich dein Nachbar kann dir auch ein Haufen misst erzählen, und du würdest es ihm sogar dann noch abkaufen, weil du einfach keine Ahnung hast, was im Grunde nicht weiter schlimm ist "jeder mensch ist lernfähig", sprich du musst dir mal wissen über die Materie anarbeiten, auf andere hören ist ok, aber die eigene Meinung zu haben und wissen was gut oder weniger gut ist, ist viel wichtiger.
> 
> mein Tipp an dich, Spar Geld, und bau dir zumindest ein neuen unterbau inkl NT,  muss nicht die Welt kosten aber so würde ich es machen,
> 
> ...



Also ich hab mal in Computerbase.de und bei Amazon nachgelesen und für Anfänger ist das Board gar nicht so schlecht! Und in Facebook hab ich auch mal Nachgefragt in einem PC Hilfe Forum wo bisher jedes Problem gelöst werden konnte.

Es stimmt zwar das es nicht das beste ist aber das beste brauch ich auch nicht und zwar deshalb da der PC eh nur als Home PC gebraucht wird  Das einzige Leistungsanspruchsvolle das ich hab ist Fifa 15 und Grid Autopsort und diese 2 Spiele ich nur jede 2te Woche ca 2 mal für ca 4 Stunden  Mehr nicht  wenn überhaupt.

Ansonsten nutze ich das System nur zum Surfen, ( Facebook, Web.de, google) und zum ab und an ein Youtube Video mit meiner V7 Webcam machen und mit MovieMaker  Mehr mache ich damit nicht  Gut noch Streamfilme kucken mehr nicht 

Du hast zwar recht das das nicht das beste ist  aber mal ehrlich brauche ich das Beste? NEIN. Ich hab hier auch noch ein Uralten HP Laptop zuhause HP 4520s der ist sicher auch nicht der beste mit seinem 2 Kern aber zum Chatten, youtube und Surfen wo ich ihn brauche reicht er LOCKER aus 

Regelmäßig mit einem Druckluft Gerät von Staub Befreien tue ich meine Geräte auch genauso wie alle Browser, Windows und Flash Aktuell halten und Defragmentieren 

Ich hab vom Innenleben des PC jede Menge Ahnung also ganz so Dumm würde ich mich nicht hinstellen dann sind alle andre Menschen denen ich schon geholfen hab *Mars Menschen* den ich helfe Immer einer Bekannten bei Ihren PC Problemen und auch Freunden und hab bisher jedes Problem gebacken bekommen 

Ich gebe aber zu das ich KEINE AHNUNG hab wie ich ein Mainboard in ein Gehäuse baue, und wie ich im Bios sachen einstelle das gebe ich Offen und ehrlich zu 

Aber gibt es genau nicht deshalb Foren um Nachzufragen wie so etwas geht ? 

Deshalb frage ich dich einfach Liebevoll.

A) Das Geld für ein neues System auch wenn es 120 Euro sind habe ich leider nicht da ich auf meine Hochzeit im Mai Sparen muss 

B) Könntest du mir nicht hier oder in E-mail grob sagen was ich im Bios Einstellen soll? Wie gesagt ich habe das Bios installiert wie es gesagt wird vom Hersteller, ich habe es von AS ROCK heruntergeladen und dann habe ich es mit WinRar Entpackt und als Admin *ausgeführt* dann reagierte der PC während der Installation nicht (das ist aber normal tat er bei keinem mal als ich es tat und ich installierte mein PC schon ein Paar mal neu) Und danach wurde ich zum beenden *zum Neustart aufgefordert was ich dann auch tat*.

Dann fuhr der PC wieder hoch und ging direkt ins Bios  Da ich dort aber ehrlich gesagt *bis auf den Autostart Umstellen* Keine Ahnung habe habe ich die Finger davon gelassen 

Deshalb frage ich dich  was soll ich in meinem Fall im Bios und wo einstellen? 


Ich danke dir erstmals für deine Hilfe  Ich weiß das mein Board nicht das Beste ist aber die Amazon Bewertungen und Computerbase Frage eines Users Reichen mir, ich weiß das es dass nötigste vom nötigsten ist  aber mehr brauche ich nicht ich bin kein Bastler und kein High End Zocker ich brauche nur einen PC mit dem ich Arbeite und ab und an ein Mehr oder weniger neues Spiel zocke wo keine *Shooter * dazu gehören da ich sowas nicht zocke.


----------



## xhitcher1 (2. Januar 2015)

mit was teste ich meine Festplatte auf Herz und Nieren? 　 Seltsam kann Zufall sein aber nun hat es heute WIEDER geklappt nun zum 4ten mal Nacheinander nachdem ich die Fesplatte in den *erweiterten Energieoptionen* auf 50000 min Setzte 　 aber komisch ist das sie Problemlos alle *Reperaturen von * Seagate Tool ohne Fehler bestand. Das Crystaldisk info Zustand *Gut* Anzeigt und *Hard Disk Sential* Exzellent sowie ein Tool das es beim Chp.de Adventskalender gab *keine Fehler* Meldete 　 nur TuneUp sagte *Muss behoben werden mit Neustart* aber TuneUp kann sich auch irren. es steht 4:1... Oder es liegt daran das ich seit Neuestem Erst den Monitor AUS und dann wieder Anschalte *peer Knopfdruck*bevor ich den PC mit Enter aus dem Standby hole 　 Den obwohl die Fesplatte auf *50000* Min gestellt ist wird der Pc trotzdem extrem Ruhig *ich höre nichtmal das Arbeiten einer Fesplatte* also hört es sich an als ob Sie doch in den Standby geht. Der PC war jetzt von Gestern Nacht um 2 Uhr bis JETZT 19 Uhr im Standby und startete Problemlos wieder. Gestern auch 3 mal nacheinander. Also kanns nur die Festplatte sein obwohl alle Tools sagen *außer TuneUp * alles ok. Oder es liegt echt daran das ich die Monitore vorher auf *Aus und dann wieder An * stelle .


----------

